# Online CDN Coral dealer?



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wandering if there is a canadian online retailer that sells corals, like america's liveaquaria.com.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, but they are more expensive than buying local usually because you have to pay for shipping or order something like $400+ to get free shipping. 

Canadian online coral stores also tend to focus more on high end (higher priced) frags, and only carry a few high end colonies or larger corals. Shipping in the middle of a Canadian winter is also risky because even if the shipper packs the corals well and include heat packs, a storm could delay or cancel flights or fog may even shut down airports like it did YVR last week. Then you end up with a box of expensive dead corals and have to arrange for replacements.

J&L is having a 20% off sale this month for corals and they are local. (J&L is the ORIGINAL Cdn. online saltwater store btw).

I try to support local shops first, and only join in online group buys if its really too good a deal to pass up.

Anthony


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Naw group buys are they way to go who wants the brown crap corals we get here 400 bucks is easily accomplished in a group buy haha there not more expensive then our local shops a rose anemone goes for about 50 bucks normal size where at jl and King eds it's close to 100
Never had a bad online experience if your corals die they will replace them!


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

scott tang said:


> Naw group buys are they way to go who wants the brown crap corals we get here 400 bucks is easily accomplished in a group buy haha there not more expensive then our local shops a rose anemone goes for about 50 bucks normal size where at jl and King eds it's close to 100
> Never had a bad online experience if your corals die they will replace them!


I plan on setting up my nano reef tank next month and then start the coral collection after she cycles. If you do a group purchase, please PM me


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yes, but they are more expensive than buying local usually because you have to pay for shipping or order something like $400+ to get free shipping.
> 
> Canadian online coral stores also tend to focus more on high end (higher priced) frags, and only carry a few high end colonies or larger corals. Shipping in the middle of a Canadian winter is also risky because even if the shipper packs the corals well and include heat packs, a storm could delay or cancel flights or fog may even shut down airports like it did YVR last week. Then you end up with a box of expensive dead corals and have to arrange for replacements.
> 
> ...


What other local shops would you recommend? I know IPU in Richmond has corals, though the selection has been small as of late. Where else has a good selection?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Jl King eds keep in mind keep king eds has flat worms and iv seen jl as had them to


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Iv been apart of ordering from mad jelly corals big show frags frag box frag cave and canda corals all went well had corals die but they were replaced honestly way nicer stuff then any thing we get here


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

King Ed's is another local store (in Burnaby).

If there is another group buy then I'll try to remember to pm you about it or post in the forum. 

For group buys, we've (local reefers) had some good dealings with Canada Corals, Big Show Frags, and Mad Jelly Corals.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd be down for a big show order


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

scott tang said:


> I'd be down for a big show order


Count me in

AquaAddict


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I have nice stuffs... What are you looking for?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

albert_dao said:


> I have nice stuffs... What are you looking for?


Yes he does :bigsmile:


----------

